# Putin:"Via Nato dai confini". Biden:"Trattiamo"



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

Apro un altro, ci sono novità importanti
I due presidenti si sono espressi chiaramente nelle ultime ore.

*Putin ha detto che la NATO deve smettere di allargarsi ad est, anche perchè già l'ha fatto quindi non si fida del no all'Ucraina.

Biden è pronto a negoziare firmando documenti scritti.


Biden alla Casa Bianca in diretta:

"Siamo desiderosi di negoziare accordi scritti con la Russia*, di proporre nuove misure sul controllo degli armamenti e sulla trasparenza
Alla diplomazia deve essere data ogni possibilita' di avere successo

Non vogliamo destabilizzare la Russia.

Gli Usa non hanno ancora verificato in questa fase un ritiro delle truppe russe

*Difenderemo ogni centimetro del territorio Nato con la piena forza della potenza americana
Non sacrificheremo i principi fondamentali per placare la Russia

Se la Russia attacca l'Ucraina, sara' una guerra frutto di scelta ma le sanzioni sono pronte.
In caso di attacco non partirà il gasdotto Nord Stream 2"


Putin nel colloquio con il Cancelliere tedesco:

"Non accetteremo mai l'allargamento della Nato fino ai nostri confini, è una minaccia che noi percepiamo chiaramente
Sono stato chiaro che su alcune posizioni non ci sono possibilità di negoziare

Da 30 anni ci dicono che la Nato non si allargherà verso la Russia, invece è accaduto. E ci dicono che l'Ucraina non è ancora pronta per entrare nella Nato. 
Ma se questo avverrà domani o dopodomani, per noi non cambia nulla. 
Vogliamo risolvere questa questione adesso

Le risposte dell'Alleanza sulla sicurezza finora non soddisfano le nostre richieste ma ci sono dei ragionamenti che possono essere portati avanti

Il Nord Stream 2 è pronto a funzionare da dicembre, ed è un progetto strutturale per rafforzare la sicurezza energetica in Europa e risolvere problemi energetici ed ambientali, e non ha nessuna valenza politica"*


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

questa presunzione sul gasdotto non c'entra niente, non si capisce l'arroganza americana che deve dire all'Europa di non avere qualcosa di utile se non necessario per far un piacere agli Stati Uniti

Putin dice una cosa storicamente vera, non doveva esserci l'allargamento della NATO ad est e l'avevano assicurato
un conto è che entrino nell'UE, diverso è avere i militari e le bombe USA attorno


----------



## Marilson (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questa presunzione sul gasdotto non c'entra niente, non si capisce l'arroganza americana che deve dire all'Europa di non avere qualcosa di utile se non necessario per far un piacere agli Stati Uniti



si capisce benissimo, devono venire qui a venderci il loro m*do.so shale gas estratto devastando l'ecosistema. Avevano gia' tutto pronto. "ponte navale" di petroliere a fare avanti e indietro per l'Atlantico. Gli casca male. Non sottovalutiamo il ruolo della Germania, hanno rifiutato di mandare armi agli Ucraini e non hanno mai chiuso al porta al Nord Stream 2. Game, set and match per Putin.

Volendo fare una considerazione amara per l'Italia, e' dal 2011 ovvero da c'e' stato il colpo di stato in italia per destituire berlusconi e mettere mario monti che non contiamo piu' niente. I francesi ci hanno destabilizzato quando sarkozy d'accordo con obama hanno deciso di bombardare la libia e destituire gheddafi (Sarkozy poi puntalmente condannato a 3 anni per corruzione per fondi libici). Tolto gheddafi, si e' eliminata per sempre la possibilita' per l'italia di diventare indipendente sull'approvvigionamento energetico. Per ora rimane il gasdotto realizzato grazie a berlusconi che ci porta 8 miliardi di metri cubi all'anno rispetto ai 70 necessari, ma si sarebbe potuto fare molto di piu'. Da quando non contiamo piu' niente, siamo in balia delle decisioni altrui.


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

vi ricordate quando si diceva per parecchio tempo che con l'uscita di scena di Merkel il nuovo capo europeo sarebbe stato Draghi ?

beh la realtà sembra alquanto diversa, cambiato cancelliere tedesco ma si continua con quella leadership

Draghi non è esistito su questo tema prioritario, gli altri primi ministri (Johnson, Macron, Scholz) si sono esposti in prima persona mentre lui manda Di Maio prima in videoconferenza e poi domani di persona


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> si capisce benissimo, devono venire qui a venderci il loro m*do.so shale gas estratto devastando l'ecosistema. Avevano gia' tutto pronto. "ponte navale" di petroliere a fare avanti e indietro per l'Atlantico. Gli casca male. Non sottovalutiamo il ruolo della Germania, hanno rifiutato di mandare armi agli Ucraini e non hanno mai chiuso al porta al Nord Stream 2. Game, set and match per Putin.


comunque non credo sia così semplice per loro entrare nel mercato europeo
poi non ne abbiamo neanche bisogno perchè c'è in giro l'alternativa


----------



## Marilson (15 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque non credo sia così semplice per loro entrare nel mercato europeo
> poi non ne abbiamo neanche bisogno perchè c'è in giro l'alternativa



se la Russia tagliasse le forniture domani, in pieno inverno, dovresti bruciarti i mobili di casa nel caminetto per riscaldarti. Ed era li' che arrivava il "salvatore" a stelle e a strisce


----------



## Andris (15 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> se la Russia tagliasse le forniture domani, in pieno inverno, dovresti bruciarti i mobili di casa nel caminetto per riscaldarti. Ed era li' che arrivava il "salvatore" a stelle e a strisce


comunque la rotta di Nord Stream 1 attraverso Polonia, Ucraina e Bielorussia frutta miliardi ai rispettivi paesi
con il nuovo gasdotto verrebbe ridotto sensibilmente, quindi sono anche loro che vorrebbero farlo saltare
l'Ucraina se non ricordo male prende 1,2 miliardi di dollari all'anno di tasse per farlo passare nel suo territorio
e non penso che ci rinunci a cuor leggero...

intendo che nel Mediterraneo e in Africa ci sono alternative volendo...anni fa la Grecia ci ha fregato un giacimento vicino la Puglia, fuori l'Egitto ce n'è uno enorme, diversi paesi africani ne hanno ma serve trasportarlo

l'altro giorno persino il M5S, che faceva le barricate per il TAP in Puglia, ha detto di voler raddoppiare il trasporto dall'Azerbaijan


----------



## Marilson (16 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque la rotta di Nord Stream 1 attraverso Polonia, Ucraina e Bielorussia frutta miliardi ai rispettivi paesi
> con il nuovo gasdotto verrebbe ridotto sensibilmente, quindi sono anche loro che vorrebbero farlo saltare
> l'Ucraina se non ricordo male prende 1,2 miliardi di dollari all'anno di tasse per farlo passare nel suo territorio
> e non penso che ci rinunci a cuor leggero...
> ...



Idealmente, non bisognerebbe dipendere solo da qualcuno. Qui dalle mie parti abbiamo un detto "don't put all your eggs in one basket".


----------



## Hellscream (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ma quindi sta guerra? Non doveva iniziare oggi?


----------



## Andris (16 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma quindi sta guerra? Non doveva iniziare oggi?


si slitta !

la Nato asserisce di non vedere un reale arretramento e comunque vorrebbe vedere tolti anche gli armamenti non solo meno uomini


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (16 Febbraio 2022)

Sono arrivato tardi !
I bombardamenti a tappeto sono già iniziati o gli Usa hanno fatto la solita figura di  con la guerra calendarizzata ?


----------



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2022)

L'idea che mi sto facendo, comunque, è che la guerra sia voluta solo dagli Stati Uniti, che chissà cosa studieranno contro Putin per farlo incavolare.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ma allora 'sta guerra del giorno 16 da parte dell'aggressivo militarista e imperialista Putin?
No perché me lo aveva assicurato la CNN e io mi fido dei media anglosassòni.
Loro sono affidabili e dicono sempre la verità, mica le feic nius del uebs.
Sono le 18.45 mancano cinque ore e un quarto alla mezzanotte ora italiana, posso ancora sperare.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ma oggi non è il 16? Niente guerra?


----------



## Sam (16 Febbraio 2022)

Io ve l'avevo detto...


----------



## Milanoide (16 Febbraio 2022)

Quando uno si vede il giochino scoperto si ferma, o fa finta di fermarsi.


----------



## Andris (17 Febbraio 2022)

*Difesa USA:

"Russia non ha calato presenza al confine, sono aumentati di 7.000" 


*

hanno fatto il giro largo e sono tornati...


----------



## Andris (17 Febbraio 2022)

*Lavrov a Di Maio:

"La Russia è pronta ad aumentare le forniture di gas per l'Italia, come confermato dal presidente russo"*


----------



## gabri65 (17 Febbraio 2022)

Invadete noi invece dell'Ucraina.

E fate un po' di piazza pulita.


----------



## Alkampfer (17 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

*ancora Lavrov:

"Gli Stati Uniti devono ritirare tutte le truppe e le armi nel Sud-Est Europa e nei Baltici

Mosca dovrà reagire, anche attraverso misure tecniche e militari, in mancanza di una disponibilità degli Usa a discutere delle garanzie alla propria sicurezza"


La Russia ieri ha mandato 11 pagine di risposta ufficiale alla NATO*


----------



## Djici (18 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ancora Lavrov:
> 
> "Gli Stati Uniti devono ritirare tutte le truppe e le armi nel Sud-Est Europa e nei Baltici
> 
> ...


Per tutti quelli che pensavano che fosse tutto finito quando Putin aveva annunciato il ritiro delle truppe...
Le cose stanno nettamente peggiorando.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per tutti quelli che pensavano che fosse tutto finito quando Putin aveva annunciato il ritiro delle truppe...
> Le cose stanno nettamente peggiorando.



Già l' aria è calda, quasi incendiaria.

Vedremo come finisce, non è facile, sarebbe un mezzo disastro per tutti, parlo di economia.

Fingiamo che la possibilità di usare armi atomiche sia dello 0%, quando non lo è affatto.


----------



## Sam (18 Febbraio 2022)

La guerra incombe! Prepararsi alla battaglia!

Ah no, è solo Call of Duty...


----------



## Baba (18 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ancora Lavrov:
> 
> "Gli Stati Uniti devono ritirare tutte le truppe e le armi nel Sud-Est Europa e nei Baltici
> 
> ...


Bene. Via pure dal Kosovo


----------



## Zenos (18 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Lavrov a Di Maio:
> 
> "La Russia è pronta ad aumentare le forniture di gas per l'Italia, come confermato dal presidente russo"*


Siamo amici della Russia allora. Che offrono gli States?


----------



## Djici (18 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Già l' aria è calda, quasi incendiaria.
> 
> Vedremo come finisce, non è facile, sarebbe un mezzo disastro per tutti, parlo di economia.
> 
> Fingiamo che la possibilità di usare armi atomiche sia dello 0%, quando non lo è affatto.


Economicamente saremo a pezzi anche se non ci fosse l'atomica. A pezzi.
I prezzi ci metteranno in ginocchio.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Economicamente saremo a pezzi anche se non ci fosse l'atomica. A pezzi.
> I prezzi ci metteranno in ginocchio.


Mi son spiegato male.

In caso di invasione, saremo economicamente nella melma.

E inoltre, in aggiunta, le atomiche esistono, ma facciamo finta non ci siano.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque stavo pensando ad una cosa. Qualche mese fa c'era una situazione analoga, ovvero con i cinesi maledetti e Taiwan. Ora c'è il Patto Zio Putin ed il maiale Xi Pinguino.. 

La Cina appoggia la Russia perchè un caso simile a quello di Taiwan ed i Russi appoggerebbero i cinesi.

Forse gli americani hanno capito il gioco e non vogliono darla vita a Zio Putin, perché attenzione (ripeto io sono scettico su questa guerra e mi considero un mega negativo su tutto) se Zio Putin dovvesse uscirne vincitore si creerebbe un precedente ed mister Pinguino ed i suoi scagnozzi direbbero "Ah be avete visto? Mo ora prendiamoci Taiwan" .. e se non riescono a risolvere la grana Ucraina dove Europa ha 1000 interessi figuriamoci dall'altra parte del globo


----------



## Djici (18 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi son spiegato male.
> 
> In caso di invasione, saremo economicamente nella melma.
> 
> E inoltre, in aggiunta, le atomiche esistono, ma facciamo finta non ci siano.


No no, forse mi sono spiegato male io.
Quello che hai detto e giustissimo e l'avevo capito.
La paura non viene di certo dal possibile vincitore di una guerra tra Nato e Russia ma proprio da chi perderebbe.
Sono sicuro che la NATO abbia più risorse e vincerebbe una guerra simile.
Ma in caso di sconfitta della Russia, non potrei essere sicuro al 100% che non farebbero un gesto folle.


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

*Putin in conferenza dopo l'incontro con Lukashenko:*

"Abbiamo affermato insieme al presidente bielorusso che la garanzia di riportare la pace in Ucraina e alleviare le tensioni in questo Paese risiede nell'attuazione degli accordi di Minsk

*Tutto ciò che Kiev deve fare è sedersi al tavolo dei negoziati con i rappresentanti del Donbass e concordare misure politiche, militari, economiche e umanitarie per porre fine a questo conflitto. Prima avviene, meglio è*

Il processo di normalizzazione è ancora in fase di stallo. 
Nonostante tutti i nostri sforzi e contatti a livello di consiglieri dei leader dei Paesi del formato di Normandia [Ucraina, Russia, Germania e Francia], le nostre consultazioni su questo tema con i partner non hanno contribuito

*Kiev sta essenzialmente sabotando l'attuazione degli accordi sulla modifica della Costituzione, per quanto riguarda lo status speciale del Donbass, le elezioni locali e l'amnistia

Per la prima volta dopo decenni, ci siamo trovati sull'orlo di un conflitto che potrebbe inghiottire quasi tutto il continente come un imbuto. 
Oggi vediamo in tutto il suo splendore l'irresponsabilità, e perdonate la franchezza, la stupidità di alcuni politici occidentali, che sfidano la logica, il comportamento dei leader dei paesi della regione che sfida la logica o ogni spiegazione ragionevole, il loro desiderio decisamente doloroso di camminare sull'orlo di un conflitto"*


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

*forte esplosione oggi in centro a Donetsk di fronte la sede del governo separatista

le autorità locali iniziano a evacuare civili in Russia*

accuse reciproche di decine di violazioni del cessate il fuoco sia da Kiev sia dal Donbass

*Donetsk:

"Con il nemico che bombarda gli insediamenti della repubblica, la vita e la salute dei nostri cittadini possono essere messe in pericolo.*
*Pertanto, da oggi, 18 febbraio, è stata organizzata un'evacuazione centralizzata di massa della popolazione verso la Federazione Russa.*
*Innanzitutto le donne , bambini e anziani saranno evacuati*

Agli sfollati sarà fornito tutto ciò di cui hanno bisogno.
Sono state create tutte le condizioni ai posti di blocco per una rapida transizione"


*Lugansk:

"Al fine di prevenire vittime tra la popolazione civile, invito i residenti della Repubblica che non hanno ordini di mobilitazione, così come coloro che non sono coinvolti nel supporto vitale delle infrastrutture sociali e civili, a partire per il territorio della Federazione Russa il prima possibile"*


----------



## Raryof (18 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Siamo amici della Russia allora. Che offrono gli States?


Noi compriamo il gas che ci dice l'Europa, anche se costa di più.


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Noi compriamo il gas che ci dice l'Europa, anche se costa di più.


"fanno tutti così" cit.
"ce lo chiede Bruxelles" multicit.
"ma chi ci guadagna da questa situazione?" rimulticit.


----------



## Alkampfer (18 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mi son spiegato male.
> 
> In caso di invasione, saremo economicamente nella melma.
> 
> E inoltre, in aggiunta, le atomiche esistono, ma facciamo finta non ci siano.


Vladimir Zhirinovsky, deputato e leader del Partito Liberal Democrarico, ha affermato tempo fa:
"La Russia,.ha nuove armi che nessuno ancora conosce, non ancora. Con queste armi possiamo distruggere ogni parte del pianeta in 15 minuti. Nessuna esplosione, nessuna bruciatura. Non è un tipo di laser, non fa alcuna luce. E’ un arma calma e poco rumorosa con la quale è possibile mandare a dormire interi continenti, per sempre.”

altro che atomiche , quella è roba di un secolo fa.


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

comunque fanno impressione le immagini che si vedono dei residenti che vengono portati in Russia
8 anni senza pace e ora lasciano le case, anche se ce ne siamo dimenticati dopo qualche mese

sembra che verranno portati nella regione di Rostov


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Febbraio 2022)

Situazione ormai completamente degenerata, purtroppo il disastro sembra imminente.


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

*l capo della Repubblica autoproclamata di Donetsk, Denis Pushilin: 

"Andiamo verso una guerra aperta. 
Abbiamo cercato di resistere il più possibile ma non potevamo rischiare oltre le vite degli abitanti"


L'auto esplosa a Donetsk apparteneva a Denis Sinenkov, capo della Milizia popolare della Repubblica. Illeso*


----------



## Ringhio8 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Godiamoci gli ultimi giorni di "pace", ormai siamo fot..ti tutti


----------



## Andris (18 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Situazione ormai completamente degenerata, purtroppo il disastro sembra imminente.


Lavrov ha detto che stanno verificando l'informazione ricevuta secondo cui ci sarebbero sul campo dei mercenari assoldati dalla Ex Jugoslavia per andare contro l'esercito separatista


----------



## Davidoff (18 Febbraio 2022)

Proprio mentre il Milan si sta rialzando parte la terza guerra mondiale, non ci vedo nulla di strano, è perfettamente in linea con il mainagioia che ci ha caratterizzato negli ultimi 10 anni.


----------



## Djici (18 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Situazione ormai completamente degenerata, purtroppo il disastro sembra imminente.


Penso che la stragrande maggioranza della gente non si sta rendendo conto di quello che sta succedendo.


----------



## pazzomania (18 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Vladimir Zhirinovsky, deputato e leader del Partito Liberal Democrarico, ha affermato tempo fa:
> "La Russia,.ha nuove armi che nessuno ancora conosce, non ancora. Con queste armi possiamo distruggere ogni parte del pianeta in 15 minuti. Nessuna esplosione, nessuna bruciatura. Non è un tipo di laser, non fa alcuna luce. E’ un arma calma e poco rumorosa con la quale è possibile mandare a dormire interi continenti, per sempre.”
> 
> altro che atomiche , quella è roba di un secolo fa.



Sicuramente.
Ma allora vale lo stesso per gli USA

Gli Stati Uniti spendono quanto tutti gli stati del resto del mondo MESSI INSIEME per il comparto militare. 

Se hanno super armi i russi, chissà gli americani

Ora io non so se sia fantasia o meno, ma di certo le avessero non vanno in giro a dirlo.


----------



## Mika (18 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Penso che la stragrande maggioranza della gente non si sta rendendo conto di quello che sta succedendo.


Ma non si stavano placando gli animi e la Russia non stava facendo ritirare le truppe?


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma non si stavano placando gli animi e la Russia non stava facendo ritirare le truppe?


No, anzi...nel Donbass stanno evacuando i civili e sono iniziati già gli scambi di artiglieria.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Febbraio 2022)

*ENORME ESPLOSIONE NEI PRESSI DI LUHANSK.

Secondo i media russi, dei sabotatori ucraini hanno fatto saltare uno dei principali gasdotti russi diretti in Europa nell'area controllata dai ribelli filorussi come atto terroristico verso la Russia.*


----------



## 7vinte (18 Febbraio 2022)

Alle 22 doveva parlare Biden, forte ritardo


----------



## Swaitak (18 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ENORME ESPLOSIONE NEI PRESSI DI LUHANSK.
> 
> Secondo i media russi, dei sabotatori ucraini hanno fatto saltare uno dei principali gasdotti russi diretti in Europa nell'area controllata dai ribelli filorussi come atto terroristico verso la Russia.*


le piangeremo care le conseguenze


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> le piangeremo care le conseguenze


Vedo poco attenzione per eventi che potrebbero potenzialmente stravolgere la vita di tutti. La situazione è davvero critica.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vedo poco attenzione per eventi che potrebbero potenzialmente stravolgere la vita di tutti. La situazione è davvero critica.


Se parli di Guerra mondiale, ti tranquillizzo di nuovo.
Economicamente sì, lì rischiamo molto


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Alle 22 doveva parlare Biden, forte ritardo


Parlerà a minuti


----------



## Djici (18 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma non si stavano placando gli animi e la Russia non stava facendo ritirare le truppe?


Solo a parole.
Putin diceva che ritirava le truppe dopo la fine del allenamento. 
Gli americani invece dicono che al contrario di quello che diceva Vlad, le truppe stavano ancora aumentando nella regione...
Forse stava solo cercando di guadagnare tempo... Boh.
Il presidente bielorusso sembra matto almeno quanto tutti gli altri... Aggiungendo che era disposto ad accogliere arme atomiche per difendersi dal occidente...
Insomma altro che placarsi.

Inoltre sta succedendo la cosa che era la più ovvia... Qualcuno sta cercando la scusa per giustificare quello che succederà...
Kiev dice che i ribelli filorussi stanno tirando... I ribelli invece mostrano ma gente che lascia la casa per andare in Russia... Insomma la propaganda...
Che poi i video che i russi hanno pubblicato sembrano essere stati girati 2 giorni fa mentre dicono che e d'oggi.
Cercano di avere il consenso...
E non poteva mancare il razzo che arriva sulla solita scuola...


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se parli di Guerra mondiale, ti tranquillizzo di nuovo.
> Economicamente sì, lì rischiamo molto


Entrambe, credo che la fai troppo facile, una volta che la guerra coinvolgerà Russia e Ucraina il rischio di escalation con la NATO sarà enorme.

L'economia poi, le conseguenze dell'attacco all'ucraina potrebbero spingere altre nazioni a difendere i propri interessi con la forza.

Siamo davanti ad uno dei momenti decisivi della storia dell'umanità, speriamo di poter evitare una catastrofe.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vedo poco attenzione per eventi che potrebbero potenzialmente stravolgere la vita di tutti. La situazione è davvero critica.



Certo che c'è attenzione, è solo che si può fare poco.

Ne buscheremo, questo è sicuro.

Anche se non succedesse un bel niente le buschiamo uguale perché verrà presa a pretesto la situazione per aumentare tutto il possibile e farcela pagare salata, sia economicamente che socialmente.

I delinquenti che ci governano ci staranno già lavorando, tranquillo.


----------



## Alkampfer (18 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sicuramente.
> Ma allora vale lo stesso per gli USA
> 
> Gli Stati Uniti spendono quanto tutti gli stati del resto del mondo MESSI INSIEME per il comparto militare.
> ...


ma certo che le hanno pure gli usa.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Entrambe, credo che la fai troppo facile, una volta che la guerra coinvolgerà Russia e Ucraina il rischio di escalation con la NATO sarà enorme.
> 
> L'economia poi, le conseguenze dell'attacco all'ucraina potrebbero spingere altre nazioni a difendere i propri interessi con la forza.
> 
> Siamo davanti ad uno dei momenti decisivi della storia dell'umanità, speriamo di poter evitare una catastrofe.



Non la fanno la guerra nucleare, se questo è il tuo timore.

Far partire i missili è una cosa che nessuno vuole fare per primo, i missili partono se arrivano quelli avversari.

Per come è strutturata la cosa nessuno si prende la responsabilità di schiacciare per primo il pulsante, nemmeno se un idiota come Biden lo ordina. Non è lui che decide e non ha la facoltà di inserire i codici di lancio. Figurati l'Europa.

Far partire i missili vuol dire suicidarsi, lo sanno tutti, e voglio sperare che c'è ancora qualcuno sano di mente agli alti stati maggiori militari nonostante io reputi gli ammerigani degli imbecilli nel DNA.

La Russia è in una posizione di forza, probabilmente otterrà una vittoria sul campo.

Gli ammerigani imbastiranno una campagna mediatica per non fare la figura dei fessi.

Poi si accorderanno sottobanco.

Spero non risultino fesserie a posteriori.

Se poi lo sono e scoppia una guerra nucleare, allora non ha importanza, perché nessuno sarà in grado di rinfacciarmelo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non la fanno la guerra nucleare, se questo è il tuo timore.
> 
> Far partire i missili è una cosa che nessuno vuole fare per primo, i missili partono se arrivano quelli avversari.
> 
> ...


Non ci sarà nessuna guerra nucleare, così come durante la seconda guerra mondiale nessuno ha utilizzato le armi chimiche. A nessuno conviene autodistruggersi. 

Per il resto una guerra se pur non nucleare tra NATO e Russia (ed eventualmente anche Cina che vorrà approfittare per prendere Taiwan) è possibilissima e sarebbe comunque catastrofica.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ci sarà nessuna guerra nucleare, così come durante la seconda guerra mondiale nessuno ha utilizzato le armi chimiche. A nessuno conviene autodistruggersi.
> 
> Per il resto una guerra se pur non nucleare tra NATO e Russia (ed eventualmente anche Cina che vorrà approfittare per prendere Taiwan) è possibilissima e sarebbe comunque catastrofica.



Ah certo, io mi riferivo ad una eventuale escalation nucleare.

Comunque secondo me non si arriva nemmeno allo scontro non-nucleare tra NATO e Russia.

In tal caso a mio parere la NATO le prenderebbe di santa ragione, la potenza russa è stata sottovalutata da quando è crollato l'impero sovietico.

Inoltre la NATO non è mai stata un ente coeso ed autocosciente, è un aggregato di nazioni fondamentalmente egoiste (tranne noi, chiaramente), la Russia invece agirebbe come una unica entità molto più motivata.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (18 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Vladimir Zhirinovsky, deputato e leader del Partito Liberal Democrarico, ha affermato tempo fa:
> "La Russia,.ha nuove armi che nessuno ancora conosce, non ancora. Con queste armi possiamo distruggere ogni parte del pianeta in 15 minuti. Nessuna esplosione, nessuna bruciatura. Non è un tipo di laser, non fa alcuna luce. E’ un arma calma e poco rumorosa con la quale è possibile mandare a dormire interi continenti, per sempre.”
> 
> altro che atomiche , quella è roba di un secolo fa.



Una sorta di bomba al neutrone potenziata


----------



## 7vinte (18 Febbraio 2022)

*Seconda esplosione a Luganska*


----------



## Mika (19 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se parli di Guerra mondiale, ti tranquillizzo di nuovo.
> Economicamente sì, lì rischiamo molto


A noi basta solo il lato economico per mandarci con le pezze alle chiappe, non c'è bisogno della Guerra mondiale.


----------



## sunburn (19 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non la fanno la guerra nucleare, se questo è il tuo timore.
> 
> Far partire i missili è una cosa che nessuno vuole fare per primo, i missili partono se arrivano quelli avversari.
> 
> ...


Non è che moriremmo tutti all’istante, eh. Qualcuno con dieci tentacoli al posto della braccia per rinfacciartelo ci sarà…
Scherzi a parte, sono d’accordo con te. Ma, d’altro canto, è follia anche solo il fatto che si sia arrivati fino al punto attuale. E quando nella stanza dei bottoni ci sono dei folli, non si può escludere nulla.


----------

